# It feels like this cold spell has been going on for months.



## Learner_of_English

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wie könnte man den obigen Satz im Deutschen sagen?

Hier ist der Kontext (Auszug aus einem Dialog)

George: I can’t believe the weather. When was the last time it was this cold?
Phil: Yesterday, the day before, last week. Take your pick. *It feels like this cold spell has been going on for months.*


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie wär's mit einem Versuch deinerseits?


----------



## Learner_of_English

JClaudeK said:


> Wie wär's mit einem Versuch deinerseits?


Oh je, ich werde mich nur blamieren. Aber ich versuche es dennoch:

Es fühlt sich an, als würde diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Learner_of_English said:


> Es fühlt sich an, als würde diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern.




Ich wusste nicht, dass man hier auf Englisch "has" statt "had" sagen darf. Auf Deutsch hingegen geht es wohl nicht mit dem Indikativ.


----------



## Kajjo

Learner_of_English said:


> Es fühlt sich an, als würde diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern.


Fine!

An alternative:

_Es kommt mir vor, als würde..._


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Ich wusste nicht, dass man hier auf Englisch "has" statt "had" sagen darf.


It feels like… has  had 

Think of it as

Diese Kältewelle dauert gefühlt schon seit Monaten an.
Nach meinem Gefühl zu urteilen dauert…


----------



## διαφορετικός

Also auf Englisch: "It feels as if ... had ..." <---> "It feels like ... has ...". (?)

Auf Deutsch: "Es fühlt sich an, als würde ... andauern" <---> "... dauert ... gefühlt ... an" (ja, das ist eine mögliche Übersetzung mit Indikativ)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> It feels like… has  had
> 
> Think of it as
> 
> Diese Kältewelle dauert gefühlt schon seit Monaten an.
> Nach meinem Gefühl zu urteilen dauert…


I think he understands the meaning of the statement differently, viz. as a hypothetical irrealis warranting past subjunctive: _It feels as if the cold spell had been going on for month although on reality it hadn't_.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> I think he understands the meaning of the statement differently, viz. as a hypothetical irrealis warranting past subjunctive: _It feels as if the cold spell had been going on for month although on reality it hadn't_.


Yes, the original statement is explicitly hypothetical - recognizable by "feels like" - and the German translation emphasizes it (with "würde ..."), except in the variant with "gefühlt".

(How can it be understood non-hypothetical?)


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> How can it be understood non-hypothetical?


That he hasn't counted the exact number of days with cold temperature but his reckoning is that it must have been months by now.



elroy said:


> Diese Kältewelle dauert gefühlt schon seit Monaten an.
> Nach meinem Gefühl zu urteilen dauert…


Du bist dir aber bewusst, dass diese beiden Sätze sehr andere, sogar entgegengesetzte Bedeutungen haben, oder?

Der erste Satz bedeutet, dass die Kältewelle in Wirklichkeit noch längst nicht so lange dauert und der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass du annimmst, dass sie tatsächlich schon so lange andauert (d.h. was ich am Anfang dieses Beitrages geschrieben habe.)


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> That he hasn't counted the exact number of days with cold temperature but his reckoning is that it must have been months by now.


Aus meiner Sicht sagt der Originalsatz - an und für sich - eigentlich nichts darüber aus , wie das Wetter in Wirklichkeit war. Man kann ggfs. nur anhand des ganzen Gesprächs spekulieren...



> It feels like this cold spell has been going on for months.


Das _feeling_ könnte stimmen - oder auch nicht, und der Satz würde in beiden Fällen funktionieren.
Mir erscheint ''it feels like'' einem ''_Es scheint, dass_'' ähnlicher als einem ''_es ist so, als ob_''.


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> the original statement is explicitly hypothetical - recognizable by "feels like"


Vielleicht ist "hypothetisch" nicht das richtige Wort.

Ich verstehe den englischen Satz wie folgt: "Es fühlt sich so an wie X." Dieser Satz drückt aus, dass das Gefühl dafür spricht, dass "Es" (die aktuelle Situation) mit der Situation "X" übereinstimmt. Gleichzeitig drückt der deutsche Satz keine Überzeugung aus, dass X der Wirklichkeit entspricht.
Mit X = "diese Kältewelle dauert schon seit Monaten an" kann man dasselbe auch so ausdrücken: "Es fühlt sich so an, als würde diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern." Oder: "Es fühlt sich so an, wie wenn diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern würde."

Wenn man glaubt, dass X der Wirklichkeit entspricht, sagt man etwas anderes, nämlich z.B. "Ich fühle, dass ... X." Also im konkreten Beispiel: "Ich fühle, dass diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauert."

Würde man es dann nicht auch auf Englisch anders ausdrücken, nämlich etwa so: "I feel that this cold spell has been going on for months" ?



berndf said:


> his reckoning is that it must have been months by now.





bearded said:


> Mir erscheint ''it feels like'' einem ''_Es scheint, dass_'' ähnlicher als einem ''_es ist so, als ob_''.


Hiermit scheint ihr meine Frage mit "nein" zu beantworten. Ich zweifle noch ...




berndf said:


> der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass du annimmst, dass sie tatsächlich schon so lange andauert (d.h. was ich am Anfang dieses Beitrages geschrieben habe.)


Das sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Vielleicht ist "hypothetisch" nicht das richtige Wort.
> 
> Ich verstehe den englischen Satz wie folgt: "Es fühlt sich so an wie X." Dieser Satz drückt aus, dass das Gefühl dafür spricht, dass "Es" (die aktuelle Situation) mit der Situation "X" übereinstimmt. Gleichzeitig drückt der deutsche Satz keine Überzeugung aus, dass X der Wirklichkeit entspricht.
> Mit X = "diese Kältewelle dauert schon seit Monaten an" kann man dasselbe auch so ausdrücken: "Es fühlt sich so an, als würde diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern." Oder: "Es fühlt sich so an, wie wenn diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern würde."
> 
> Wenn man glaubt, dass X der Wirklichkeit entspricht, sagt man etwas anderes, nämlich z.B. "Ich fühle, dass ... X." Also im konkreten Beispiel: "Ich fühle, dass diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauert."


Ich verstehe nicht, worauf die hinaus willst. Du stimmst doch zu, dass der englische Ausgangssatz "[dafür spricht], dass 'Es' (die aktuelle Situation) mit der Situation 'X' übereinstimmt". Warum willst du dann irgendwo eine Irrealis rein bringen?



διαφορετικός said:


> Würde man es dann nicht auch auf Englisch anders ausdrücken, nämlich etwa so: "I feel that this cold spell has been going on for months" ?


Wenn du sagen willst, dass der Übersetzungsversuch "Es fühlt sich an, als würde diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern" aus #3 wegen des KII dem Ganzen eine andere Richtung gibst, dann hast Du recht. Ich verstehe diesen deutschen Satz tatsächlich als hypothetischen Irrealis (@JClaudeK wird das wieder anders sehen), aber dann muss du die deutsche Übersetzung anpassen und nicht den englischen Originalsatz.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe diesen deutschen Satz tatsächlich als hypothetischen Irrealis (@JClaudeK wird das wieder anders sehen)


Warum denn? 
Auch ich interpretiere den Satz so, dass Phil nur den Eindruck hat, dass es schon seit Wochen so kalt ist.



Kajjo said:


> Es kommt mir vor, als würde [diese Kältewelle schon seit Monaten andauern.]


 halte ich für die beste Übersetzung.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Auch ich interpretiere den Satz so, dass Phil nur den Eindruck hat, dass es schon seit Wochen so kalt ist.


Weil du mir immer widersprichst, wenn ich behaupte, dass er KII Irrealität ausdrückt.



JClaudeK said:


> halte ich für die beste Übersetzung.


Warum denn das jetzt? Wir haben doch jetzt festgestellt, dass der Ausgangssatz *keine *Irrealität ausdrückt und diese Übersetzung tut es auch wieder.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Weil du mir immer widersprichst, wenn ich behaupte, dass er KII Irrealität ausdrückt.


 Wie kannst Du so etwas behaupten?



berndf said:


> Warum denn das jetzt? Wir haben doch jetzt festgestellt, dass der Ausgangssatz *keine *Irrealität ausdrückt und diese Übersetzung tut es auch wieder.


Wer "wir"?
Die Geister scheiden sich doch in diesem Punkt, "wir" sind uns darüber nicht einig.

Aus #3 schließe ich, dass nur ein subjektiver Eindruck  gemeint war.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wie kannst Du so etwas behaupten?


Weil es so ist. Hier z.B. Er sagte, er würde ein Geschenk bekommen vs. er sagte, er sollte ein Geschenk bekommen


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Nur kurz: Wie @Thersites sehe ich in dem K II keine Distanzierung


Unsere "Differenz"  bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die indirekte Rede, da vertrete ich weiterhin die Meinung, dass der KII keine  Irrealität größere Distanzierung ausdrückt als der KI . 
Das hat doch mit dem Thread hier nicht das Geringste zu tun!


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Unsere "Differenz"  bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die indirekte Rede, da vertrete ich weiterhin die Meinung, dass der KII keine  Irrealität größere Distanzierung ausdrückt als der KI .
> Das hat doch mit dem Thread hier nicht das Geringste zu tun!


Doch, entweder drückt KII Irrealität aus oder nicht. Wenn wir jetzt zwischen Wiedergabe von *Rede *und Wiedergabe von *Empfindungen *unterscheiden sollen, kommen wir nie zu einer stabilen Bedeutung.

Was der Konjunktiv allgemein ausdrückt, ist dass wir eine Aussage über eine Aussage über einen Sachverhalt machen, und nicht über den Sachverhalt selbst.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Doch, entweder drückt KII Irrealität aus oder nicht.


Nein, eben nicht.
Du dürftest ja wissen, dass in der indirekten Rede der KI durch den KII ersetzt werden muss, wenn KI *=* Indikativ Präsens.

Daher kommt es in der indirekten Rede bei manchen Leuten zu "unsauberen" KI- ⇒ KII-Verschiebungen, ohne dass  ein Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen KI und KII beabsichtigt wäre.

Ich sehe es so




Quelle

Edit



Für mich: Egal ob KI oder KII ⇒ "Keine Gewähr des Gesagten", ohne Unterscheidung von "Realität" und "Irrealität" - diese Unterscheidung lässt sich m.E. nicht mit der Ersatzfunktion des KII vereinbaren ❗ (s.o.).

Du siehst das eben anders.
Aber wie gesagt, diese Diskussion ist hier mMn _off-topic_.


----------



## Kajjo

Learner_of_English said:


> It feels like this cold spell has been going on for months.


Also ich denke nicht, dass die Kältewelle _wirklich_ etliche Monate andauerte. Das ist ja auch faktisch extrem unwahrscheinlich. Im Gegenteil meint dieser englische Satz einfach, dass es schon so lange kalt ist, dass es einem "wie ewig" vorkommt. Möglicherweise sind es aber nur 8 Tage oder so. Der Sprecher hat nur die Schnauze voll davon. Das will er ausdrücken.

Natürlich ist der Satz bezogen auf den Inhalt "mehrere Monate" NICHT wirklichkeitstreu gemeint.



Kajjo said:


> Es kommt mir vor, als würde...


Das halte ich immer noch für eine perfekte Übersetzung, wenn es um den beabsichtigten Gefühlsausdruck geht. 

_Boah, ey, jetzt ist es schon 10 Tage saukalt. Kommt mir vor wie Monate._

DAS ist gemeint.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Du stimmst doch zu, dass der englische Ausgangssatz "[dafür spricht], dass 'Es' (die aktuelle Situation) mit der Situation 'X' übereinstimmt". Warum willst du dann irgendwo eine Irrealis rein bringen?


Nein, ich bin nicht überzeugt, dass der Ausgangssatz meint, dass die dem Gefühl entsprechende Situation mit der Realität übereinstimmt. Ich vermute, dass in diesem Satz nur das Gefühl - und nicht die Überzeugung, der Glaube, das Wissen - die in der Vorstellung bestehende Situation unterstützt, weil er sonst anders formuliert wäre: Etwa "I feel that this cold spell ..." (falls man das Gefühl überhaupt erwähnen würde). Auf Deutsch wenigstens würde man sich so ausdrücken ("Ich fühle, dass diese Kältewelle ... "); im Englischen bin ich da ein wenig unsicher, weil im Ausgangssatz nicht die mir vertraute Form "as if ... had" verwendet wird - ich frage mich schon, ob der Unterschied zu "like ... has" wirklich bedeutungslos ist.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> der zweite Satz bedeutet, dass du annimmst, dass sie tatsächlich schon so lange andauert (d.h. was ich am Anfang dieses Beitrages geschrieben habe.)
> 
> 
> 
> Das sehe ich nicht so.
Click to expand...



Wie kann


elroy said:


> Nach meinem Gefühl zu urteilen dauert…


anders verstanden werden, als dass man annimmt (sich aber nicht sicher ist), es verhalte sich tatsächlich wie gefühlt. Sonst wäre das Verb _urteilen_ vollkommen unmöglich.

@elroy Du solltest vielleicht erklären, wie Du den englischen Satz verstehst.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Wie kann [...] anders verstanden werden, als dass man annimmt (sich aber nicht sicher ist), es verhalte sich tatsächlich wie gefühlt. Sonst wäre das Verb _urteilen_ vollkommen unmöglich.


"Nach meinem Gefühl zu urteilen dauert ..." verstehe ich wie "Wenn ich nach meinem Gefühl urteilen soll, dauert ...".
Oder: "Meinem Gefühl zufolge dauert ..."
Ich muss zugeben, dass es bei diesen Formulierungen die Tendenz gibt, dem Gefühl zu glauben, das Gefühl für gültig zu halten. Mehr als bei "Es fühlt sich an, als würde ...".


----------



## elroy

Sorry, I haven't been following the discussion too closely.  Let me just quickly say two things:

(1) The sentence "It feels like this cold spell has been going on for months" is ambiguous and can be used in two different contexts:

(1a) *Contrary to fact*
Example: _I know the cold spell has only been going on for a few weeks, but it feels like it's been going on for months!_
>>> *I know this is not true, but it feels like it is.*

(1b) *Probable reality, based on feeling*
Example: _I'm not sure how long the cold spell has been going on.  It feels like it's been going for months, so that would be my estimate._
>>> *I don't know for 100% sure if this is true, but based on how I feel, I would say this is probably true.*

(2) Regardless of the intended meaning, for me the mood in the dependent clause has to be present indicative.  "It feels like this cold spell *had* been..." sounds completely wrong to me.

Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to comment on!


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> The sentence .... is ambiguous



Da der englische Satz zweideutig ist, so scheint mir der Großteil der Diskussion ''für die Katz'' stattgefunden zu haben .
Es freut mich übrigens, dass meine Aussage


bearded said:


> Das _feeling_ könnte stimmen - oder auch nicht, und der Satz würde in beiden Fällen funktionieren.


 gewissermaßen bestätigt wurde.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> (2) Regardless of the intended meaning, for me the mood in the dependent clause has to be present indicative. "It feels like this cold spell *had* been..." sounds completely wrong to me.


And what about "It feels as if this cold spell had been ..."? Does it sound wrong? If not, does it mean the same as the original sentence, and is it equally ambiguous?

Maybe you would also like to comment on the following statement from ell.stackexchange.com about "like"/"as if":


> He acts like he doesn't care about anything.
> [...] is typical informal spoken English. Though it is colloquial, I should hesitate to use it in a written or formal context; others might disagree.


----------

